# Noiseless for Mac?



## racehorsephotos (Jun 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried it, I see you can get it on the app store and theres a lot of great reviews, downloaded a bittorrent copy to check it out and seems really good, but want to know what others think here as hard core lightroom users.

*I will be buying it tomorrow, couldn't find a trial of it


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2015)

racehorsephotos said:


> Has anyone tried it, I see you can get it on the app store and theres a lot of great reviews, downloaded a bittorrent copy to check it out and seems really good, but want to know what others think here as hard core lightroom users.
> 
> *I will be buying it tomorrow, couldn't find a trial of it


How is it better than the noise reduction functionality built into LR?   the biggest draw back that i see is that it needs to be installed as an external editor working on an intermediate image file. by keeping all of the processes inside LR you don't have an intermediate file to manage too.


----------



## racehorsephotos (Jun 17, 2015)

I've never been able to get the noise feature inside of Lightroom to work for me, its over done or underdone and seems to "cartoon" my images.

I've been using dFine because of the custom profiles, which were made with the color checker, but this seems a lot better.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 17, 2015)

I tried it, since I love the other MacPhun applications, but it wasn't compelling enough for purchase. But then again I don't rely as much on denoising as some. And I have DxO Optics Pro, which seemed to give more realistic results.

But now that Adobe has pushed out new noise features for Lr/Ps CC, you should check out the new noise features before committing to something else.


----------

